# Wild camping at Loch Lomond - FAO Sonesta



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Sonesta (et al)

Have started another topic as you suggested, sorry I could not reply to your previous post, last night so hope you get this in time before setting out northwards.

You should have no problem wild camping on the banks of Loch Lomond after your visit to Luss. North of there, on the way to Crianlarich, the road has been upgraded over the years and parts of the old road are used as tracks down to the water - most of them are wildcamping heaven and pretty safe - if there is not a sign saying 'No Overnight Camping' then don't worry - no one will bother you on this stretch.

After Fort William, there are some nice off-road spots just north of Spean Bridge - follow the signs to the 'Commando Memorial', then, north of that, there are spots everywhere - just don't take the southern road to Applecross in a motorhome!!!!!!

Have a great time, Roger


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Roger,

Thanks yet again you really are "King of the road." We are off back on our travels again this morning and will be setting off in the next half an hour and we will definitely look forward to trying out some of your suggestions. 

All the best.

Sue


----------



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

just don't take the southern road to Applecross in a motorhome!!!!!! 

I wish someone had said that to us last year. There are 2 ways to do the Applecross. One approach is a long slope and the other is the The Bealach nam Bo, a pass climbing 625 feet in 5 miles!! No prizes for guessing the way we went. Having said that, the views were stunning at the top with a 360 view. 

We couldn't get into Luss Campsite due to the Scottish Open Golf, so we parked up in a layby just up the road. It was within walking distance of the Inverbeg Inn, very handy. 

Cheers 

MOB2


----------



## D_anny (Mar 15, 2010)

*where to free camp with a motorhome*

:idea: 
hi i have just got a motorhome and we would like to go and do a bit of free camping has anyone got any idea of where we can go as we are first time campers { lol } would like to go over by loch lomand, loch etive, way anywhere in this area . it would be great if anyone can help.we live in greenock area 
thank you
Danny and sandra


----------

